# Got a card, and have a question....



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok, so to my surprise I received a card in the mail today from my city, it says there are 3 vacancies... I also checked the list on mass.gov and it says 14 names were pulled. My question is, do they have to hire in order of precedence on the list unless that applicant is disqualified for whatever reason or do they just pick the seemingly best 3 applicants out of the 14. Im a vet, and im number 3 on the list (behind a 534 CIV and a 402A, no d-vets) and id like to think that unless I get dq'd for whatever reason I will not be passed again(I got hosed about four years ago from a different town) Any info is appreciated... Thanks.


----------



## Boston17526 (Nov 17, 2008)

They will bring all 14 in for background, etc and select 3 out of the best 14. The ranking on mass.gov has no precedent.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston17526 said:


> They will bring all 14 in for background, etc and select 3 out of the best 14. The ranking on mass.gov has no precedent.


Ummmm, and you know this how? I have been around for a bit and I have to disagree with that statement. What they will do, is eliminate certain folks based on interviews and background investigation. Other then that, they will more then likely go in order of standings. If it's a CS community then bypassing someone without cause will surely bring a CS complaint.


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

They informed me today that the way it will go is they take the first 7 signatures on the list in order of ranking on the list, she told me they pull 14 names so they can basically be assured they will get at least 7 signatures back. Those 7 will be interviewed and recieve a background and from there precedence of the three jobs will go in order of civil service ranking, luckily im number three so who knows... I also do know that all persons on the reemployment list receive first dibs on the three positions.


----------



## crackerjack (Oct 27, 2009)

JMAC - The best thing you can do is become familiar with Chapter 31 of the Mass General Laws. The question your asking is answered in section 27. I attached the link below... Good Luck

M.G.L. - Chapter 31 - Table of Contents


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I know this is probably off topic, maybe not, but how often are they doing a civil service test? My wife wants to move back home...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

vtdeputy said:


> I know this is probably off topic, maybe not, but how often are they doing a civil service test? My wife wants to move back home...


Every two years. One should be coming soon I think. Just look up MA HRD web site, (sorry, I am being too lazy to link it)


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Examination Schedule - Executive Office for Administration & Finance

nothing scheduled yet


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Remember the formula is 2v+1; basically, two times the number of vacancies a municipality wishes to fill, plus everyone with the score of the next candidate. So in your case, they want to hire three, thus seven postcards get sent out plus anyone with tied in scores with the seventh a candidate. (With the institution of "banding" scores, the liklihood of ties increased virtually threefold i.e., one used to have a shot of tieing with raw scores 100-70, now its bands 1-10...) If they don't get a certain number of people to come in and sign, another certification (a round of +7 postcards) goes out.

Keep in mind, it's also not uncommon for hiring authorities to have to pull more than one certification. This test was given well over a year ago, and lives change, people move away, get other jobs, etc. While those issues probably aren't as prevailent with a shit economy, duing better times when a list is especially old (remember a department can hire off a list almost 2 1/2 years after the test), you tend to see authorities having to send out dozens of postcards to hire just a few people.


263FPD said:


> Ummmm, and you know this how? I have been around for a bit and I have to disagree with that statement. What they will do, is eliminate certain folks based on interviews and background investigation. Other then that, they will more then likely go in order of standings. If it's a CS community then bypassing someone without cause will surely bring a CS complaint.


Yup, what he said. Initial hires usually bring a mixed bag. Most have no idea the rights they have under civil service that allow them to sue, but from what I've seen, hiring authorities usually have less leeway in bouncing people from interviews, especially when those people have a blank slate. Contrast this with promotions where you can actually cite (and twist around) the track record of a known employee. 


crackerjack said:


> JMAC - The best thing you can do is become familiar with Chapter 31 of the Mass General Laws. The question your asking is answered in section 27. I attached the link below... Good Luck
> 
> M.G.L. - Chapter 31 - Table of Contents


§27 has no conclusive answer to the OP question. I echo your point on famailiarization w/ civil service law, but keep in mind many rules of civil service law (like any other section of law) is found in case law.

My advice to anyone looking to improve their knowledge of CS is to go to the site and read civil service appeals cases. A little hint: Promotional bypass cases that were based on assesment centers almost always outline in great detail the questions and responses that were given in those assement centers as well as what those administering the centers thought of the response. Invaluable study aid if you're going for stripes or a butter bar.


vtdeputy said:


> I know this is probably off topic, maybe not, but how often are they doing a civil service test? My wife wants to move back home...


The natrual progression of things would be spring 2011, but in this economy I wouldn't be surprised if they skip a year or two.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The natrual progression of things would be spring 2011, but in this economy I wouldn't be surprised if they skip a year or two.


On the contrary, I thought they made $100 a head off of CS test. Wouldn't they want to have another one to make the $$?


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the insight guys, ill let ya know how it pans out, i think theyre starting interviews this weekend


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jmac572 said:


> thanks for the insight guys, ill let ya know how it pans out, i think theyre starting interviews this weekend


 Good luck to you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

uspresident1 said:


> On the contrary, I thought they made $100 a head off of CS test. Wouldn't they want to have another one to make the $$?


 Despite the huge coin they charge for the test, it is expensive to put the test on, grade them, and calculate the lists. They have to hire proctors, send out site tickets and results, pay for the upkeep of the online system, pay the royalty on whoever promulgated the test...there's a thousand things that we don't think of that the $100 goes to.

Now, does it cost CS the full $100 per head? Maybe not (and you can argue more of your tax dough should be paying for much of that), but I'd estimate it's not far off. With that said, simply why would CS go through the hassle of putting on a test if it's not needed?


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Despite the huge coin they charge for the test, it is expensive to put the test on, grade them, and calculate the lists. They have to hire proctors, send out site tickets and results, pay for the upkeep of the online system, pay the royalty on whoever promulgated the test...there's a thousand things that we don't think of that the $100 goes to.
> 
> Now, does it cost CS the full $100 per head? Maybe not (and you can argue more of your tax dough should be paying for much of that), but I'd estimate it's not far off. With that said, simply why would CS go through the hassle of putting on a test if it's not needed?


Good points as always Obie. Who knows at this point what their future plans are.


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

Went in today to drop some stuff off and I was talking to one of the secrataries about it, she told me that for the 3 vacancies there are 5 rehires that signed the list and get first dibs, then theyll look at us. She also informed me that im number 1 for the non-rehires, sounds grim but well see where it goes.


----------



## blueline990 (Jan 11, 2011)

CS is a joke, just a way for the state to take money from poor saps who think they'll get on somewhere. Luckily I'm a vet and was able to get on but even my class was filled with a handful of jokes.


----------

